# Cleveland Herf X2 (Nov.30 & Dec. 3)



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Well the dates and times have been confirmed. We have the Cigar Room at D'Vine Wine Bar, 836 W. St. Clair, Cleveland on Thursday, November 30th at 8:00 PM. We also have it booked for Sunday, December 3rd at 6:00 PM. Here is a link in case you are not familiar with the place. Feel free to PM me with questions. http://dvinewinebar.com/

Hope to see you there!!!!!
-Bob:w :dr :al :mn :z


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

If I'm in town, I'm there. (Should be in town)


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Double herfing? I like it! I should be able to make both of them.
Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

30th is ? the 3rd i'm trying hard to make it,seeing TSO on Sat night for the 8-9th time straight...christmas tradition,have seen them for every cleveland show that they've come here.

also bruise dont forget the ACC herf on the 28th at Shula's in Independence

randy


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Coach said:


> 30th is ? the 3rd i'm trying hard to make it,seeing TSO on Sat night for the 8-9th time straight...christmas tradition,have seen them for every cleveland show that they've come here.
> 
> also bruise dont forget the ACC herf on the 28th at Shula's in Independence
> 
> randy


Hey Coach... are you still interested in those tickets? I just wanna know so I don't hold them for you.

I'm excited about the game, but probably won't stay in town for the HERF as I am supposed to be at work the next day in DC.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Coach said:


> 30th is ? the 3rd i'm trying hard to make it,seeing TSO on Sat night for the 8-9th time straight...christmas tradition,have seen them for every cleveland show that they've come here.
> 
> also bruise dont forget the ACC herf on the 28th at Shula's in Independence
> 
> randy


TSO is on the 1st and 2nd. I'm going to be there on the 2nd. This will be right after the Brown's game.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

correct on the 12-2 show(i'll be on the floor sec 6 Row AA seats 1-6,
Sun I'm susposed to have off work and possibility of loge tix for the Clowns game vs the Chefs...so that's why i'm ?able...dont know if i'll have work off on that following monday.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey, I'll also be in town on Dec. 3 to see the Brownies & the Chiefs battle. (Dog Pound row 32 seat 24. I may be able to make it too.

GO BROWNS!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It looks like I still have my two extra tickets to the Chiefs/Browns game on the 3rd. I'll be in Cleveland by Saturday and can meet that evening or on Sunday. 

I am trying to sell them for face value on craigslist (4th row 35 or 40 yard line upper deck), but would also trade for some cigars or cigar related items.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be there both days....The 3rd will be after a long weekend of hunting....Hopefully with some stories!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm 90% sure I'll be up on the 3rd. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'll be there both days....The 3rd will be after a long weekend of hunting....Hopefully with some stories!


Don't come back from that trip empty handed. I'm dying for some venison jerky! :dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hallies first swim meet is Thursday the 30th. :c Sunday at 6:00 it is.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be at Shula's tonight for the ACC herf. Work Thurs/Fri, so I don't think I'll make it then. Sunday may be a "go."


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll see everyone in 12 hours............

There's *nothing* better than herfing with friends!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Alright guys... if the weather turns south, there is actually a chace I may join you on Sunday, if I am invited that is.

If it's too dangerous to drive, then we'll stay the night in Cleveland after the Browns/Chiefs game.

BTW, I know it's the wrong forum, but I can't see the correct one yet. 

I still have two extra row 4, 40 yard line, (ahem, upper deck) tickets to the game. You will be sitting next to me (a chiefs fan) and my wife (could care less about football).

If you are at all interested, make me an offer. With fees and everything, I paid almost 60 each, they face for $50 each, I'm willing to take a loss. I am also interested in a cigar (or cigar related) trade for them.

Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Your invited...All CS BOTL's are.

I'm a Browns fan....and would have got the tix from you for sure but i'm hunting sunday morning so I can't make it. My buddy may want them... So what would you take for the pair?? I'll let him know.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

JPH said:


> Your invited...All CS BOTL's are.
> 
> I'm a Browns fan....and would have got the tix from you for sure but i'm hunting sunday morning so I can't make it. My buddy may want them... So what would you take for the pair?? I'll let him know.


Well, a week ago I had an offer for $85 for the pair, but now I honestly think I'll be lucky to get that. I'd still like to get $70, since I've seen worse tickets actually being sold for the on ebay (as in that was the high bid when it ended). I didn't take the ebay route because I hate selling on it.

Anyway, if that sounds fair to him, he can have them and I can meet either Saturday, or Sunday. I'm not sure when I'll get in town Saturday, but it should definitely be before dinner.

*I* al*SO* *M*ight (or will) accept (i)SOMething in liu of some cash.

Anyway, I'll PM you my cell number and you can pass it on. 

Thanks.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

See you all in a few hours!

:al :w


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Last night was a friggin' blast!
Food, drinks, good company and (of course) good cigars at D'Vine and then Bob hooked us up with the VIP treatment at Spy again. 

Sunday is going to be great!

Thanks for setting these up Bob!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone going tonight?

Just packing up and going home for a bit. Planning on being there at 6:00.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone going tonight?
> 
> Just packing up and going home for a bit. Planning on being there at 6:00.


I'm making an appearance to say hi. I won't be able to stay for a whole cigar as I am driving back to DC tonight, but I wanted to meet you all.

Since it'd be tobacco abuse to put out a good cigar before it's finished, I won't be smoking any tonight.

BTW, Da Klugs, if you want to save the postage of mailing me my trade, bring it tonight and I'll take it with me. Looking forward to meeting all the Cleveland BOTLs.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

i'll be there! probably between 6 and 6:30


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Leaving now. (gotta hit the office for your package). Will try to get there a lil early.



Greerzilla said:


> I'm making an appearance to say hi. I won't be able to stay for a whole cigar as I am driving back to DC tonight, but I wanted to meet you all.
> 
> Since it'd be tobacco abuse to put out a good cigar before it's finished, I won't be smoking any tonight.
> 
> BTW, Da Klugs, if you want to save the postage of mailing me my trade, bring it tonight and I'll take it with me. Looking forward to meeting all the Cleveland BOTLs.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Leaving now. (gotta hit the office for your package). Will try to get there a lil early.


If it's too much trouble, mail is just fine. I like getting packages, and it always makes my wife wonder what else I spent money on.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice to meet all of you. Dave, thanks for the package and Bob, thank you for the OpusX.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Had a great time last night guys. Glad I finally got to meet a couple CS brothers. Thank you everyone for the generous smokes.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to all who attended. Good food and great smokes-friends! Thanks to Da Klugs for the fine selection of smokes! Got to drool over the Zero-Halliburton. Dirty Dee (down from Detroit), Trogdor, Greerzilla (all the way from DC!), SmokinBear, Da Klugs, and Commander Quan were all in attendance along with a few recruits! Sorry we missed ya, Jeremy. Hopefully your hunting trip was a success.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Always a pleasure herfing with you guys. I should get real drunk and sloppy. About the only time in my life that "there are no worries".  

Cheers to Cleveland's finest.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it...Got home a lil late and was dead tired.....

No luck hunting....Cold as hell.....sucked,,,,wish I coulda made it.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys, had a blast in Cleveland this weekend. Got to see a struggling NBrowns team upset the Chiefs. I loved it! Way 2 Go Brownies!!!

Bob (Bruisedawg) had everything set up nicely. I had been planning on the Browns Chiefs game since July. So, I was ill prepared for the herf. I got bombarded with cigars from our friendly BOTL's from the Cleveland Ohio area. You guys were great and hospitable to me and my non smoking buddy Scott. (shame on him) 

Thanks to Da Klugs, Trogdor, Greerzilla, Commander Quan, Bruisedawg and all the other BOTL's (sorry if I forgot your names) for the great time & smokes. I cannot wait til we huerf again. Be it in Ohio, Michigan or wherever. You guys are awesome.

Deveco


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I also forgot to mention the short story I was gernerously gifted while I was leaving...

I've never had one, but will sometime soon now... what was your screen name?... I owe you now, tic, tic, tic...


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Thanks to all who attended. Good food and great smokes-friends! Thanks to Da Klugs for the fine selection of smokes! Got to drool over the Zero-Halliburton. Dirty Dee (down from Detroit), Trogdor, Greerzilla (all the way from DC!), SmokinBear, Da Klugs, and Commander Quan were all in attendance along with a few recruits! Sorry we missed ya, Jeremy. Hopefully your hunting trip was a success.


It was a great time sharing some fine smokes! Pretty cool that people were in from all over the place. :al :w 
Unfortunately that smoking ban goes into effect soon


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I also forgot to mention the short story I was gernerously gifted while I was leaving...
> 
> I've never had one, but will sometime soon now... what was your screen name?... I owe you now, tic, tic, tic...


Enjoy it! They're a tasty little smoke.

--Marc


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Enjoy it! They're a tasty little smoke.
> 
> --Marc


I thought it was you... just wasn't sure as it took me by suprise on the way out.

Thanks again!


----------



## smokinbear (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys,

I hope you guys had a great time in C-town. It was fun meeting all of you and connecting a face to the screen names. It was unbelievable what kind of sticks were being handed out. I felt out gunned for sure. Bruisedawg ran up a hell of a bill and, of course, we had to cover for the boss. haha. Anyways I certainly hope to meet you all sometime in the near future and have another great evening. Who knows what is going to happen with the new anti-smoking ban. WE are gong to have to pool all of our resources and buy our own smoking club. Bruisedawg will be the club president and find us a joint. Maybe his garage. 
Give us a shout when you all want to get together again.
Cleveland Herf 3 I feel it coming:w


----------

